# Help sex my cits and powder blue please!



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 3 15mo Nabor's line Citronellas and one 15 month old Powder Blue of unknown lineage that I will be offering for sale, but before I do I'd like to get confirmation on their sexes. I'm pretty sure of their sexes but I want to see if you guys feel the same way I do.

Here's frog number 1.





















Frog number 2.





















Frog number 3.





















And the Powder Blue.















Thanks for your help!


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

im certainly no expert but id say all 3 cits are female and powder blue male


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree all 3 look like females to me and the powder blue looks like a male.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd say that 1 and 3 are males 2 could go either way and the powder blue looks to be male as well


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I think all the Cits are female and the powder male.


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

1 and 3 look like females, 2 and 4 look like males


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I agree with most of you that the cits are female and powder blue is male. This is supported by the fact that the citronellas wrestle with one another if together but each of them gets along well with the powder blue.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Equidoc2013 said:


> Thanks everybody! I agree with most of you that the cits are female and powder blue is male. *This is supported by the fact that the citronellas wrestle with one another if together but each of them gets along well with the powder blue.*


They're in the same viv?


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

No they are not kept together. The citronellas had to be separated upon reaching sexual maturity because they were fighting with one another, and each of them was individually placed with a suspected male powder blue to gauge their behavior in an effort to sex them.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Gotcha. Cool!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The first cit is definitely a female. #2 unsure but it looks more like a male than the first. #3 is probably a female as well. The PB looks like a male.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I know Im late on this but citronella 1 looks male to me based on toepads 2 looks female and 3 could go either way..but if they were all fighting with each other then id say they are all females. . .


----------

